# Pex fittings wont fit



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm new to pex, so I'm probably doing something wrong. I bought some pex (shown in pic) and shark bite and dahl fittings and can't seem to put any of them on it. 

The insert that goes inside the pipe does not fit, as the pipe's inner diameter seems too small. It is 1/2 pipe and 1/2 fittings. Do I need to use a heat gun to sofen it first? The pipe is actually very hard, I expected it to be more like medical tubing but a bit harder but this is actually like hard plastic that is flexible but very stiff. Is this the right type of pipe?


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

that doesn't look like the pex you want. what does the whole printed label say? whats the astm number printed on it? that'll tell ya what it is :thumbsup:


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Says

"BOW Superpex Made with/Fabrique avec TempRite(R) PEX 1/2" CTS MR 1293 ASTM F876/F8// 690 kPa-82C /100 PSI" A lot more stuff on it such as fire rating.


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

hmm... is that pipe black on the inside? never seen that before. it looks like the pex you want to use, 1/2" CTS means it will be 5/8" OD. Try trimming a couple inches then try the sharkbite again


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah it is black inside, here's some more pics.

First pic is the end of the insert that is suppose to go inside, and the pipe, other is the fitting itself. I have not tried putting the 1/4 tube yet but I think that will be more trivial as it's a soft plastic.


----------



## HVAC_NW (Oct 15, 2007)

Is that one of those metal stiffened shape holding or oxygen barrier hydronic heating type? You should contact CASH ACME and ask them.


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

that pex looks a lot thicker than the stuff i've seen, not sure why. does the fitting fit over the pipe? if it does, i'd just go ahead and connect it without the stiffener.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

the_man said:


> that pex looks a lot thicker than the stuff i've seen, not sure why. does the fitting fit over the pipe? if it does, i'd just go ahead and connect it without the stiffener.


It looks like it would go in. The instuctions say I only need it for pex, and that for copper I don't use it, and this pex seems to be about as stiff as copper, so I was also wondering the same, if I can just leave it out. 

The shark bite ones have the stiffener built in though. Am I better off to just shave the inside of the pipe a bit? I just don't want to do this in hacks, either.


----------



## HVAC_NW (Oct 15, 2007)

Red Squirrel said:


> It looks like it would go in. The instuctions say I only need it for pex, and that for copper I don't use it, and this pex seems to be about as stiff as copper, so I was also wondering the same, if I can just leave it out.
> 
> The shark bite ones have the stiffener built in though. Am I better off to just shave the inside a bit? I just don't want to do this in hacks, either.


You can pull the stiffener out, such as when you're using it with CPVC or copper. Should you in this case? I don't know. You should ask Cash Acme, or the pipe manufacturer.


----------



## burnt03 (Sep 20, 2009)

Have you cut the pipe yet? 

I was working with some lengths we bought from HD and the rings wouldn't fit until I cut the end off the pipe. I guess the factory cuts squish the end a bit and make it egg-shaped.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I admit I don't know a lot about PEX tubing but what I've seen is always one solid plastic looking material through and through like this http://www.pexsupply.com/PEX-Tubing-223000 . They will typically sell it in red or blue and I think it is to color code- Red for Hot and Blue for Cold. What I bought and use was a solid White which I used for both hot and cold. Used both Shark Bite and PEX cripm ring fittings on it with no problems. I am not familiar with the tubing or the fitting you have pictured.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I was playing with it and after a bit of brute force, I did manage to get it in (that's what she said!) Used needle nose plysers to expand it a bit, and just rolled the rough end of the plyers inside the tube a bit to scratch off any material sticking out. I think my cutter tool did what you described about the factory ends.

For the 1/4 connection, the instructions don't say, but it's just the thing of putting it through the screw ring, and then putting the little ring on the end, putting it in the fitting, and screwing it tightly with a wrench? I don't imagine that much pressure on a 1/4 fitting so I did not do the same strenght pull test as I did with the 1/2. So far so good. 

Now for the moment of truth, I'm about to tap into the live water line. Is it normal that I'm more scared to do this, then the first time I opened my electrical panel? LOL Going to shut the water and drain pipes first, obviously.  Here goes...


Oh, and another thing, is there a problem with having a pipe run over furnace ducts? It's the only way to get it to the other side unless I run it under but then I don't have a good way to fasten it. A PDF I downloaded on this product says to keep within 12 inches of heat sources, but would a duct be classified as such? It's not like it's enough heat to melt anything. I can put my hand on it and not get burnt, though it is a bit uncomfortably hot.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

That appears to be hydronic heating PEX with an aluminum insert as an oxygen barrier. Are you using it for potable water or heating? The sharkbites I used on my PEX were specifically for potable water PEX, I do not think they were intended for use with hydronic PEX, but you should be able to check through the manufacturer.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Hmm does not really specify, I thought they were all the same system. I'm going to guess it's for potable water though, but I could be wrong. 

I did manage to get it all done, the hot water pipe that goes to the shower which I T'ed at seems to have magical powers of being able to supply unlimited water, even when the main is off. Glad this is an unfinished basement. That was quite the mess but managed. There was a small leak on one of the fittings but it may have been from the excess water, I wiped it and I'll have to watch it. Going to let everything be for a while and keep an eye on it for the next few weeks. I just hope I did it all right and it holds up. I do want to invest in the crimper tool next time I have a bigger project, and might even redo the joins I did, just for piece of mind but my testing seemed to proove the shark bites quite good. I could not pull it off.


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

> *Red Squirrel said* "I'm new to pex, so I'm probably doing something wrong. I bought some pex (shown in pic) and shark bite and dahl fittings and can't seem to put any of them on it. I was playing with it and after a bit of brute force, I did manage to get it in..."


Good work Red. Sometimes all it takes is a little patience and elbow grease. Or plumber's grease. I'd recommend trying to use the stiffener on pex.



> *the_man said* "hmm... is that pipe black on the inside? never seen that before."


We've seen a lot of that pex out here, more so than the red & blue, and use it for our potable water installations. Ask for pex and that's what they bring you, unless you specify red & blue. 



> *HVAC_NW said* "Is that one of those metal stiffened shape holding or oxygen barrier hydronic heating type?"


The metal stiffened pex is called pex-al-pex and looks something like this










The thin aluminum band is quite visible when looking at the cut, and is a  to cut.


----------



## HVAC_NW (Oct 15, 2007)

VIPlumber said:


> The thin aluminum band is quite visible when looking at the cut, and is a  to cut.


I wonder if it'll help if you rod it. i.e. if it's 3/4", shove a piece of plain 1/2" PVC inside where you're cutting with ratchet scissors.


----------



## markergr80 (Feb 25, 2021)

I am struggling with a 1/2" type b (blue) pex on a 1/2" sweat fitting. I got the pex on the fitting, however now the 1/2" stainless steel crimp ring will not go over the pipe on the fitting. It is like the ring needs to be opened up more, however it is the same diameter as all the rest in the bag and it is off by a significant amount. I have heated, twisted, used two screwdrivers and a set of snap rings pliers to try to get some space, and pounded with pliers from above. Every video shows them sliding right on. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Randy Bush (Dec 9, 2020)

The fitting you are trying to put the pex B is it a pex B fitting? picture?


----------



## markergr80 (Feb 25, 2021)

Randy Bush said:


> The fitting you are trying to put the pex B is it a pex B fitting? picture?


----------



## Randy Bush (Dec 9, 2020)

That fitting looks to be A pex expansion fitting , not made to work with crimp. B Pex the pipe will side right on and ring will slip on.


----------



## SARG (Dec 28, 2020)

Randy has it ..... propex fittings with pex-b.


----------



## markergr80 (Feb 25, 2021)

Sure enough you are correct. Thank you very much. I will undo the mistake.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Crazy how time flies, I made this post 10 years ago. 

My plumbing job has not leaked yet so whatever it is I ended up working did work out so far.


----------

